# Hedgie as petting zoo?



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Another one from Craigslist. I wonder if I attended this 'zoo' and pocketed the hedgie, if they'd notice? :twisted: 
I feel for ya Nugget!

Small Animal Petting Zoo (Mankato)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-25, 9:19AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have A Party With Party Animals 
Any occasion -Birthday or business parties, School or Church events. 
Your Guests will surely be entertained with our small animal traveling zoo. 
You will receive close interaction with animals as well as age appropriate education and crafts. 
Call today to schedule XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Tilly the Tortoise, Nugget the Hedgehog, Hopper the Rabbit, Daisy the Short-tailed opossum. and Zoe the Chinchilla are all waiting to meet you!!!

USDA Certified and Insured


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

V2Neal said:


> Another one from Craigslist. I wonder if I attended this 'zoo' and pocketed the hedgie, if they'd notice? :twisted:
> I feel for ya Nugget!
> 
> Small Animal Petting Zoo (Mankato)
> ...


I just saw this on craigslist a couple minutes ago. Definitely had a yuk feeling though it doesn't automatically mean it's not well taken care of. Right?


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> I just saw this on craigslist a couple minutes ago. Definitely had a yuk feeling though it doesn't automatically mean it's not well taken care of. Right?


You'd like to think so. I hope he/she does get excellent care to make up for being poked and prodded.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

If you think about it, it may very well provide a valuable learning experience for kids.

Kid: I wanna pet the hedgiehog!!! <poke> owww!!! Fine! I wanna pet the Opossum! <bite> Oww! I wanna pet the bunny! <kick> OWWW! OK! I'll pet the Chinchilla! 
Mom: Oops! Looks like the chinchilla is dead, some kids crushed it's fragile bones! 
Kid:  WAHHHH!!!!

I hope these idiots get shut down. :evil:


----------

